

Microsoft declares victory over Linux, names Apple and Google main rivals - rbanffy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/microsoft-declares-victory-over-linux-names-apple-and-google-main-rivals/3756

======
nxn
Huh? I think zdnet is reading a bit too much into what appears to be a 15
minute edit done by someone from marketing. They might as well claim that
Internet Explorer was defeated since they removed that text as well... oh
wait.

No but seriously, I doubt MS has seriously looked at Linux as any type of
threat in the last 3 to 5 years. It's not exactly parading in and stealing
their average user from them. Maybe they just shortened it because they
realized no one really cares to read filler like this -- with the exception of
some news sites apparently.

